# Presupppositional apologetic works dealing with false religions.



## Peairtach (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is a book which applies presuppositional apologetics to false religions:

One Way to God: Christian Philosophy and Presuppositional Apologetics Examine World Religions: Amazon.co.uk: Mike A Robinson: Books

I haven't purchased it yet, but will get round to it, DV.

Are there other such works out there?

It might be a great _desideratum_ for the sake of Christ's cause and kingdom in the short and long term, that there should be a series of works by able men, dealing with each of the major false religions from a Van Tillian perspective, especially by now so long after Van Til blazed the trail. 

Would anyone agree with this, or not?

For their rock is not like our Rock, as even our enemies concede. (Deut 32:31, NIV)

We demolish arguments and every pretension that sets itself up against the knowledge of God, and we take captive every thought to make it obedient to Christ. (II Corinthians 10:5, NIV)


----------



## jwright82 (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is something short by or about Bahnsen: PA123. I would say that this area is one area that seems deficiant to me in terms of available matarial. Gary Demar's book _Thinking Straight in a Crooked World_, Goes into some new age stuff in it. I would say that this is completly an area where we can develop arguments on a Van Tillian basis. The one religion that poses the greatest obstacle for the Apologest is Islam. I am no scolar, I'm just a guy in welding school praying to get a job and provide for his daughter and pay for the rest of his college education out of pocket, but I have been interested in Islam of late because I got two books a long time ago that I did not finish reading but rediscovered (has anyother financely challenged people redescovered old books of theirs because they can't get new ones?). 

It seems that if Bahnsen is correct in their doctrine of transcendence and allah is inexpresable in all of his ways in the words of humans, this includes analogical language too, than on the morality argument he cannot reveal his moral will to humans, since that too is inexspresable. So rather than having the same rational grounds that the christian does for morality their worldview rules it out logically speaking. Again I havn't studied it near enough to say whether or not this argument would stick but it seems to be what I would want to see developed by Van Tillians. Islam is the one other worldview that people throw up at us presupositionalists because they are both similer in a very general sense, but they have a radically different conception of God than we do so they can't be that similer at all.

One of the greatest lessons I learned from Van Til was in regecting the notion of a general theism out there. There are as many theisms as there are theists. Just because someone is criticizing theism in general doesn't mean they are actually criticizing the christian conception of God in particuler. That is why we can criticize what muslims confess about allah without ever criticizing ourselves, we are talking about two different beings not some general theism.


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 7, 2011)

> Here is something short by or about Bahnsen: PA123.



Thanks for that. There are also various bits and pieces throughout the internet on presuppositional reasoning with various false faiths.

But each major false religion "deserves" a book length response, at least, by a presuppositionalist that knows the religion very well.

I'm no great scholar either, but I made this suggestion recently to PandR by email. Do you think there are other people (e.g. scolars like Frame, Poythress and Oliphint) out there I should get in touch with to moot such a project?


----------



## jwright82 (Jan 10, 2011)

Richard Tallach said:


> > Here is something short by or about Bahnsen: PA123.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sure. It couldn't hurt. Plus they might know of actual books that are exactly what you are looking for. I try to keep up as best I can but I am very ignorant about what is the latest and greatest with regards to contemporary Presupositionalism. What about Reformed Forum? They might have some info for you or be able to squeeze in sessions that pertain to your question. I am sorry that I cannot be of more help.


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 10, 2011)

> I am sorry that I cannot be of more help.



That's fine. I'll do some searching around and maybe fire off a few emails/letters. It can't do any harm and may do some good.


----------

